# what's with all the Remingtons?



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have decided to enter the 1911 world. I would like a Springfield loaded or Mil spec. There are none. I then lowered my sights on a RIA tactical. there are none. I then decided to give the Ruger SR1911 a try there are none. But at one of my wholesalers there are over 200 Remingtons available. Please educate a 1911 newbie please on why there are so many of these available. I guess my question would also be why would you not buy a Remington over a RIA?

Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Buds Gun Shop...............


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Buds Gun Shop...............


What does that mean? or have to do with all of the available Remington R1's ?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They carry the firearms that you stated there were none of.........get up on the wrong side of the bed? Doesn't have anything to do with R1"s.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard the R1s were built quite nice,but I haven't handled one or even seen one.Haven't gun shopped in a while though.

Anyway,a batch of frames early on were miscut,and I haven't heard of any recalls.The only case I know of for a return to the factory resulted in 2 small things being fixed but the improper cut was blown off.This cut will end up shearing the lower locking lugs off the barrel eventually but nobody has done it yet.I'm figuring by 10K ball rounds they will be cracked but it's still to be seen.There are only so many out there because I have seen properly cut frames,but you have to move the barrel out of the way to tell and alot of shops won't let you dig into a gun.Either word spread more than I though or their price was out of line.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, rex, still repeating things you heard?

Last time you mentioned this, you didn't have any information about it.

What's changed?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually I did have info and pics,you just didn't look and assumed.Your laziness doesn't mean it doesn't exist,sorry.


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

berettabone said:


> They carry the firearms that you stated there were none of.........get up on the wrong side of the bed? Doesn't have anything to do with R1"s.


I guess I did get up on the wrong side. However carring firearm brand and actually haveing them instock are two different things. Except for a RIA base model they do not have any tacticals in .45 or any Springfield or Rugers. And it does not sound like they will have any in the near future. So I am getting frustrated in not being able to buy a 1911.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Have you look at the american classic 2 by metro arms they have a lot of nice features for the money they run from 500 to 600 dollers they did have one at buds gun shop in hard crome to find out about them go to bersa web sight click on the picture with the 1911 on it & you can read all about them the one I have it is a very nice gun it is in hard crome it has a match grade barrel & barrel bushing a match grade slide to frame fit novack rear & dovetail front 3 dot sight beavertail grip safety a lot of feature you would find on a gun costing twice as much to find the gun at buds gun shop click on the bersa eagle inports icon to see if they have any in stock they did when I posted this good luck


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They DO have the RIA 1911A-2 .45 mil spec for $446...looked this morning.....and you can put a Springfield on reserve....better than a stick in the eye......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

john4645 said:


> I have decided to enter the 1911 world. I would like a Springfield loaded or Mil spec. There are none. I then lowered my sights on a RIA tactical. there are none. I then decided to give the Ruger SR1911 a try there are none. But at one of my wholesalers there are over 200 Remingtons available. Please educate a 1911 newbie please on why there are so many of these available. I guess my question would also be why would you not buy a Remington over a RIA?
> 
> Thanks


Try CALLING CDNN, you have to call them, they don't advertise guns on their websites but they have some of the best inventory and prices on Springfield 1911s that I've found.

CDNN Sports, Inc.
P.O. Box 6514 • Abilene, TX 79608
*800-588-9500* • FAX 325-695-4898
[email protected]


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> This cut will end up shearing the lower locking lugs off the barrel eventually but nobody has done it yet.I'm figuring by 10K ball rounds they will be cracked but it's still to be seen.


I actually own one of these guns. The cut is there. "Miscut" might be open to interpretation. It Is a clean factory cut that appears to have been part of the original "1911R1" design. It was not part of the John Moses Browning design. My gun looks good and shoots good. I'll be happy as long as it doesn't break.

It appears that Ruger and others have trouble keeping up with demand. Remington doesn't seem to have that problem at the moment.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember you saying you had one,yours is the 6th I know of.It was an intentional cut but I have no idea why they would have done it with a Colt spec barrel.Nothing will probably happen to the frame,the lower lug block will crack at the chamber when it's had enough of the leverage.They may have gotten away from SS and made them from CS to aid longevity to them,I don't know.I'm really just following these things for my own curiosity,the 2 guns I did see didn't have any measurements taken but it appeared to completely eliminate the proper barrel stop.At first I thought they evercut the original bevel,but that wouldn't require a bit change to as they did.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

But you're still talking about other people's guns, right, rex?


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Here is my two cents I would not pay that much for a Gun that had a mil spec slide to frame fit I look at one the other day it was what they called there enhanced version the slide to frame fit was mil spec & they wanted 800 dollers for it a little more money you can buy a Springfield Armory Loaded that has a tight slide to frame fit they call that enhanced I don't think that just by putting a beavertail grip safety on it novack sights & extended thumb safety is worth 800 dollers unless it has a tight slide to frame fit I mean I can buy a Regent Arms R 200 1911 stainless that has all that & has a mil spec slide to frame fit for 500 to 600 dollers at a gun shop so it not worth getting burned when there are better quality 1911 in the 800 to 900 price range


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I ordered a RIA (armscor) mill spec. 395.66$ to my door. Could not take waiting anymore for a Springfield. Shot one two weeks ago and saw alot of good reviews. I think it will be a good entry 1911.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Jammersix said:


> But you're still talking about other people's guns, right, rex?


Yep,I'm curious about this and if I end up with an answer fine,if not,who cares?What I did do is make a few people aware of a spot to keep an eye on.What I don't understand is what reason you could have to even care since it has nothing to do with you.Let it go man.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Good choice my first 45 was a mill spec as well it a good 1st 45 to learn how to shoot & field strip & clean & stuff shoot the heck out of it save up the money & wait until a Springfield Armory comes along that you want & then trade yours in on or keep it for a secound gun the choice is yours have fun shooting it :smt071


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

If you were just curious, you'd be asking questions, not making statements.

What you're doing is repeating rumors.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jammersix said:


> If you were just curious, you'd be asking questions, not making statements.
> 
> What you're doing is repeating rumors.


Not sure I'd call it "rumor" if there are tangible guns that display this _potential_ issue. Until there's an actual problem, it's all speculation. Personally I think there's a little too much hand wringing over the matter for something that as far as I know hasn't been an issue yet, but it's still something that should be watched for. Either way it will be interesting to see how things pan out.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Jammersix said:


> If you were just curious, you'd be asking questions, not making statements.
> 
> What you're doing is repeating rumors.


Yes I have asked questions,yes I have said statements,and a renowned top 1911 gunsmith/machinist has commented on this flaw.As it is now there are 6 known examples of these shipped out by Remington,with pictures there Skippy.I really don't know what your problem is but your ignorance has gotten old,whatever inadequacies you have you really need to seek help for.Good bye and grow up.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Not sure I'd call it "rumor" if there are tangible guns that display this _potential_ issue. Until there's an actual problem, it's all speculation. Personally I think there's a little too much hand wringing over the matter for something that as far as I know hasn't been an issue yet, but it's still something that should be watched for. Either way it will be interesting to see how things pan out.


I agree,my main purpose was to let people know that there are a few of these floating around,for whatever reason it happened.One was returned to Rem and they basically ignored the cut but fixed 2 minor problems.That makes me believe somewhere somebody oopsed and they slid them through,trying to ignore the few that got out before being corrected.Since this has been a year roughly I don't believe there will be any answer,but it would be nice that people know to look for this if buying one.So far there has been no failure from this cut I have heard of,but then again alot of people don't shoot 1K rounds a month and may take years to do that.At that pace they probably will never see a failure in their use.That's cool,but it would suck to buy one used that was shot alot and it breaks finally on the new owner.Alot of us have gotten a used lemon and it sucks,it's nice if you can prevent one from happening to someone else.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Until there's an actual problem, it's all speculation. Personally I think there's a little too much hand wringing over the matter for something that as far as I know hasn't been an issue yet, but it's still something that should be watched for.


Yup, exactly.

I merely roll my eyes at folks who speculate.

But I don't like people who repeat speculation, and I have no respect at all for people who repeat speculation as if it were fact, with nothing to add.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hey Jammersix hey Rex why don't you two just meet somewhere get a pair of boxing gloves & go at I mean let face it Rex he likes Remington 1911 & you don't if he has one & it breakes on him after 10000 rounds then you can say I told you so until then you both need to let it go I mean if we can't be civilsed towards one another on here then there no sense of being on here I mean I made some people mad on here & apologised for being rude you two need to apologise & let it go & if I made you both mad at me I'm sorry I don't like to see people fight & wind up hating one another :boxing::smt014:smt109


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

Since this is my thread I don't mind hijacking it from the initial question on why there are so many remingtons and limited amount of 1911 at wholesalers - The RIA A1 showed up today. I absolutely love it. 100 rounds through it no issues. I am glad i did not wait anymore. Now I will just start saving again for that next level 1911, or something else.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Actually, 45, I've never seen a Remington 1911. I like milspec 1911s.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Well for your info Jammersix when Remington first came back out with 1911 it was a mil spec model & they still make that model they call it the R1 now I have a question for you since you never seen a Remington 1911 or shot one why are you defending a pistol you know nothing about other than what you have read or heard about I mean if your going to put up this much hoooplah over a gun don't you think that you ought to have owned one or at least seen & shot one I mean just let it go drop it & move on to something else because now it seems like you been talking out of the top of your head ..


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Like Jammer,I haven't seen a Rem,but I don't hate them at all.Unless I can get my hands on one I can't tell.There are a few 1911s I don't like,partly the gun,partly the company.

This whole deal just makes no sense to me.It's a known fact that Kimbers were snapping slidestops for a while.I never owned one,so by the logic of this it never happened.I owned a Pinto that got wrecked,but since mine didn't blow up I guess it wasn't true about that stuff too.Personally I could care less what anybody thinks,petty drivell like this just makes me laugh.There's bigger problems to worry about in life than argueing about something that someone just can't see.Whether anyone uses one of these to the point of breakage is to be seen,until that happens it's a guessing game.I've seen barrels crack from minute contact in the wrong place,so I see this as a problem.Whatever happens will happen,hopefully nobody loses a pile of money over it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I have run into somewhat good news on these oddballs.Apparently they all aren't the same cut,some are so-so.They all seem to have the endmill cut creating the bowtie,the first I saw had so much removed there were only 2 little triangles left,and he sold the gun because it had many issues.I got some nice views of another today that was much better.The cut on this wiped out only 1/2 of the stop so there is a little meat there.It still lowers the impact point but it isn't as bad as the first.It still causes an issue with standard stainless barrels but this cut should take longer for a problem to arrise.Without knowing what steel the barrels are made of,it isn't great news but better than the first example I saw.The first one I saw was the one a bullseye builder and 2 top custom builders (one also does bullseye guns) commented that the barrel will be short lived.At this point it's a matter of time to see what happens.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I heard that some Remington 700s will kill you. I saw a CNBC special on it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Jammersix said:


> I heard that some Remington 700s will kill you. I saw a CNBC special on it.


Dang, does that mean their gun oil is defective also??? :horsepoo:


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

No, but I heard from a guy who knew a guy whose brother watched the special, and he said his favorite gunsmith said he'd heard the problem was obvious to anyone with half a brain.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Pintos blew up too.I must have got a good one because mine didn't :butthead:

Jammer,I see you're still hung up on the 700s.Haven't handled one in years but if they're anything like the newer 870s,quality went in the crapper from the few examples I handled.


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

So I decided to whip up a holster for the RIA - I went with one cowboy style just in case I get into Wild Bunch. I am going to make another just like it with no carving or belt loop but a clip and see how it works a small of the back CC holster. The carving turned out ok for not haveing the right tools but it does look better from afar than up close but not bad for just a couple of hours work. I like it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:anim_lol: Dude,good one.I thought you used an open muzzle with an exposed trigger.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I own two Rem R1 1911 handguns. I liked the first one so much that I went back to buy another one before the price went up. They keep up with my SR1911 and Kimber pro tle 2 just fine. I'll pass the R1's on to the kids when my time on earth comes to an end but until then, I'll continue to shoot them.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad you like them Bear,I still haven't had my hands on one.I'd like to because I've heard some are built very nice for that price gun and would like to see it,but I'm sure when I find one it will be newer production.Nobody seems to know the earlier problems but there were a few and their customer service didn't get good reviews by a few people that had earlier versions.Hopefully it was a learning curve for Remington and everything is fine now.I've always liked Remington,but they sure aren't the company they were 30 years ago.The newer 870s remind me of the old Mossberg 500s,not near as nice or smooth as my old 870.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

A pic of my 1911R1, although it's not disassembled. Mine has a cut.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I decided to go with the Remington R1...the base model. I will be picking it up today. It seems to be a good blend of modern innovations and past practices. It will remind me of my Dad who carried one in WW2. It is American made and I got a good price from my local GS. Yiogo


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Let us know how it performs, Yiogo. I'm interested in hearing about it from the first person.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Will do, Jammersix. Stripped it down last night and oiled it up. Pretty dry. Made a holster for it today and will shoot it asap. Yiogo


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

No blemishes or cuts on mine. Pretty pristine. Yiogo


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Jammersix said:


> Let us know how it performs, Yiogo. I'm interested in hearing about it from the first person.


Um,he's not the first person,others here have already stated they really like theirs.

Enjoy it Yiogo,I guess I'll have to go hang out with idiots at a gun show to see one because I still haven't seen one local.I do live in a small town and anything worthwhile is an hour away,so I'm not just going to drive to look at something I probably won't buy.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, rex. Lord willing I'll make it to the range tomorrow with one or both of my daughters hopefully. I hear ya on gun shows. They are too crowded around here for me. Yiogo


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Brought it to the range today. Shot 43 rounds through it. It operated flawlessly. Recoil was negligible ..believe it or not. My S&W Airweight 637-2 recoils much more. I am quite impressed so far. Yiogo


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to hear it.A fullsize steel 1911 is nice to shoot,they absorb the recoil quite well,the only thing nicer is a fullsize HK USP because the recoil spring assembly turns it into a recoil pussycat.The hotrodded 45s and the 10 can be a good hit,but everything else is mellow.While it ate those,dump a few more hundred through it before trusting the reliability for defense.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I will, rex. Fun to shoot but it's a range gun for me. At 64, I have a tough enough time lugging me around without lugging an extra 2.5+ pounds. LOL. The 637-2 is nice and light and who cares about recoil when a guy needs some help. God forbid! Yiogo


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Make that 3 lbs loaded and in a holster. Again though, for old time sake, I wanted a full size 1911 similar to what Dad carried in WW2 and the Remington is it. The weight is inconsequential for me.  Yiogo


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:smt023 That was funny,I've got about 15 years to catch up with you but I know what you mean.I don't have much for hip bones and get the saggy butt sometimes,but I love a good 1911.Don't lose the humor man,it's all we have left to keep our sanity in these screwed up times.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

rex, I har ya, my friend. I'm trying. Back to the 1911... They are amazing considering the 100+ years these firearms have been in existence. Yiogo


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had my R1 Talo Edition for about 7 months now, and have not had any issues with it at all. I have probably 500 or so rounds through it. Can't shoot it as much as I'd like due to the cost of 45acp, but it has been great. It's my favorite handgun I own next to my Beretta 92A1 9mm.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought a Stainless R1S and I think its one of the better built 1911's at their price out there..!
Out of the box I ran 10 mags thru her and not one malfunction..! Also, As I took it apart to clean, 
I noticed it was really put together well. I would not hesitate to tell anyone to buy one..! JMHO....


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

If the Remington 1911s would have been given the same benefit of the doubt which the Rugers were given, I believe the Remingtons would have proven themselves worthy. Besides, you can easily get your hands on a Remington.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I've put a 2-300 rounds through my R1. It is a joy to shoot. Those SR1911's look pretty good too. So many guns to buy. 
Looks like the 1911's are safe from the gun carrying, gun grabbers. Hope no one tells them dropping a mag down (or as they "clip) and popping in another, might take 2 seconds.
Hang in there, guys.
Yiogo


----------

